# Pictures: Top Active United States Military Fighter Jets



## Deadly Sushi

*Fighter jets have long been a staple of any successful military campaign. They are fast, effective, expensive and highly lethal machines, capable of traveling long distances with enormous firepower and guns. This article introduces us to the five top military jet fighters in service today, the price we pay for them, and the future of jet fighting aviation. Only fighter jets that made it into active duty were considered, therefore the YF-23 Black Widow, the YF-17 Cobra, and the F-20 Tigershark were excluded. Additionally, only fighter jets were examined and therefore bombers such as the F-117 Nighthawk and the F-21 Kfir were also not included.*

*1. F-14 Tomcat*






*Type* Interceptor/multi-role Fighter aircraft
*Manufacturer* Grumman
*Designed by* Bob Kress, engineering manager[1]
*Maiden flight* 21 December 1970
*Introduction* September 1974
*Retired* 22 September 2006, USN
*Status* Active service with Iran, Limited Service in United States Navy
*Primary users* United States Navy, Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force
*Number built* 712
*Unit cost* US$38 million in 1998





The Grumman F-14 Tomcat is a supersonic, twin-engine, two-seat, variable geometry wing aircraft. The F-14 was the United States Navy's primary maritime air superiority fighter, fleet defense interceptor and tactical reconnaissance platform from 1974 to 2006. It later performed precision strike missions once it was integrated with LANTIRN. It was developed after the collapse of the F-111B project, and was the first of the American teen-series fighters which were designed incorporating the experience of air combat in Vietnam against MiGs.
It entered service in 1972 with the U.S. Navy, replacing the F-4 Phantom II. It was later exported to the Imperial Iranian Air Force in 1976. It was retired from the U.S. Navy fleet on 22 September 2006, having been replaced by the F/A-18E/F Super Hornet. As of 2007, it remains in service only with the Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force.
*Use*

The F-14 has visual and all-weather attack capability to deliver Phoenix and Sparrow missiles as well as the M-61 gun and Sidewinder missiles for close in air-to-air combat. The F-14 also has the LANTIRN targeting system that allows delivery of various laser-guided bombs for precision strikes in air-to-ground combat missions. The F-14, equipped with Tactical Air Reconnaissance Pod System (TARPS) is the Navy's only manned tactical reconnaissance platform.
*Achievements*

The F-14 Tomcat has the ability to fire the AIM-54 Phoenix -- the longest ranged AAM in the world.
*2. F-15 Eagle*






*Type* Air superiority fighter
*Manufacturer* McDonnell Douglas/Boeing IDS
*Maiden flight* 27 July 1972
*Introduction* 9 January 1976
*Status* Active: 567
*Primary users* United States Air Force, Israeli Air Force, Japan Air Self-Defense Force, Royal Saudi Air Force
*Unit cost* US$27.9 million (F-15A/B) US$29.9 million (F-15C/D) in 1998
*Variants* F-15E Strike Eagle
F-15S/MTD





The McDonnell Douglas (now Boeing) F-15 Eagle is an all-weather tactical fighter designed to gain and maintain air superiority in aerial combat. It was developed for the U.S. Air Force, and first flew in July 1972. The F-15E Strike Eagle derivative is an all-weather strike fighter that entered service in 1989.
The Eagle's air superiority is achieved through a mixture of unprecedented maneuverability and acceleration, range, weapons and avionics. It can penetrate enemy defense and outperform and outfight any current enemy aircraft. The F-15 has electronic systems and weaponry to detect, acquire, track and attack enemy aircraft while operating in friendly or enemy-controlled airspace. The weapons and flight control systems are designed so one person can safely and effectively perform air-to-air combat.
The F-15's superior maneuverability and acceleration are achieved through high engine thrust-to-weight ratio and low wing loading. Low wing-loading (the ratio of aircraft weight to its wing area) is a vital factor in maneuverability and, combined with the high thrust-to-weight ratio, enables the aircraft to turn tightly without losing airspeed.
*Achievements*

* The F-15 Eagle has a perfect combat record of 101 victories and zero defeats.
* During the Balkan conflict, the F-15E was the only fighter able to attack ground targets around the clock, in all weather conditions.
*3. F-16 Falcon*






*Manufacturer* General Dynamics/Lockheed Martin
*Maiden flight* 1974-02-02
*Introduction* 1978-08-17
*Status* Active: 724
*Reserve:* 69
*Primary users* United States Air Force and 24 other users
*Number built* >4,000
*Unit cost* US$14.6 million (F-16A/B) US$18.8 million (F-16C/D) in 1998
*Variants* General Dynamics F-16XL
Mitsubishi F-2



The F-16 Fighting Falcon is an American multirole jet fighter aircraft developed by General Dynamics and Lockheed Martin for the United States Air Force. Designed as a lightweight fighter, it evolved into a successful multirole aircraft. The Falcon's versatility is a paramount reason it was a success on the export market, serving 24 countries. The F-16 is the largest Western fighter program with over 4,000 aircraft built since production started in 1976. Though no longer produced for the US Air Force, it still sees limited duty and is also produced for export.
In an air combat role, the F-16's maneuverability and combat radius (distance it can fly to enter air combat, stay, fight and return) exceed that of all potential threat fighter aircraft. It can locate targets in all weather conditions and detect low flying aircraft in radar ground clutter. In an air-to-surface role, the F-16 can fly more than 500 miles (860 kilometers), deliver its weapons with superior accuracy, defend itself against enemy aircraft, and return to its starting point. An all-weather capability allows it to accurately deliver ordnance during non-visual bombing conditions.
In designing the F-16, advanced aerospace science and proven reliable systems from other aircraft such as the F-15 and F-111 were selected. These were combined to simplify the airplane and reduce its size, purchase price, maintenance costs and weight. The light weight of the fuselage is achieved without reducing its strength. With a full load of internal fuel, the F-16 can withstand up to nine G's -- nine times the force of gravity -- which exceeds the capability of other current fighter aircraft.
*Achievements*

* The F-16 flew more sorties in Operation Desert Storm than any other aircraft.
* The F-16 is the most numerous fighter in the West.
*4. F-18 Hornet*






*Type* Multirole fighter, strike fighter
*Manufacturer* Boeing Integrated Defense Systems
*Designed by* McDonnell Douglas
*Maiden flight* 1995-11-29
*Introduction* 1999
*Primary user* United States Navy
*Produced* 1995-present
*Number built* 300
*Unit cost* US$57 million (F/A-18E)
US$59 million (F/A-18F)
*Developed from* F/A-18 Hornet
*Variants* EA-18 Growler





The Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet is a carrier-based fighter/attack aircraft that entered service in 1999 with the United States Navy. The fighter has recently been ordered by the Royal Australian Air Force. The F/A-18E/F Super Hornet is a larger and more advanced development of the F/A-18C/D Hornet.
*Use*

The F/A-18 Hornet is an all-weather aircraft and is used as an attack aircraft, as well as a fighter. While in fighter mode, the F/A-18 Hornets are used mainly as fighter escorts and fleet air defense. While in attack mode, it is used for force projection, interdiction and close and deep air support.
*Achievements*

The F/A-18 Hornet broke all records for tactical aircraft in availability, reliability, and maintainability during Operation Desert Storm
*5. F-22: Raptor*






*Type* Stealth air superiority fighter
*Manufacturers* Lockheed Martin Aeronautics
Boeing Integrated Defense Systems
*Maiden flight* YF-22: 29 September 1990
F-22: 7 September 1997
*Introduction* 15 December 2005
*Status* Active: 91[1]
*Planned:* 183
*Primary user* United States Air Force
*Unit cost* US$137.7 million as of 2007[3]
*Variants* X-44 MANTA
FB-22





The F-22 Raptor is a fifth generation fighter aircraft which utilizes fourth generation Stealth technology. It was originally envisioned as an air superiority fighter for use against the Soviet Air Force, but is equipped for ground attack, electronic warfare and signals intelligence roles as well. Faced with a protracted development period, the prototype aircraft was designated YF-22 and, as F/A-22 during the three years before formally entering United States Air Force service in December 2005 as the F-22A. Lockheed Martin Aeronautics is the prime contractor and is responsible for the majority of the airframe, weapon systems and final assembly of the F-22. Along with Lockheed Martin, partner Boeing Integrated Defense Systems provides the wings, aft fuselage, avionics integration, and all of the pilot and maintenance training systems.
*Achievements*

* The F-22 has the ability to cruise at supersonic speeds.
* The Raptor will be the leading American air-to-air fighter of the new century.
*The Future of Jet Fighting*

*- F-35 Lightning*






*Manufacturers* Lockheed Martin Aeronautics
Northrop Grumman
BAE Systems
*Maiden flight* 15 December 2006
*Introduction* 2011 (scheduled)
*Status* Under development/pre-production
*Primary users* United States Air Force
United States Navy
United States Marine Corps
Royal Air Force / Royal Navy
*Produced* 2003-present
*Unit cost* F-35A: US$48 million
F-35B: US$62 million
F-35C: US$63 million
*Developed from* Lockheed Martin X-35



The F-35 Lightning II is a single-seat, single-engine, stealth-capable military strike fighter, a multi-role aircraft that can perform close air support, tactical bombing, and air-to-air combat. The F-35 is descended from the X-35 of the Joint Strike Fighter (JSF) program. Its development is being principally funded by the United States with the United Kingdom and other partner governments providing additional funding. It is being designed and built by an aerospace industry team led by Lockheed Martin with Northrop Grumman and BAE Systems as major partners. Demonstrator aircraft flew in 2000; a production model first took flight on 15 December 2006. The F-35 is scheduled to be released for service in 2011 and will set a new standard in fighter jet aviation.


----------



## Gatorboy

The last one (F-35) is what I am currently developing radar software for right now.


----------



## bczoom

DS,

When you make posts like this, can you also include a link to the source?



Deadly Sushi said:


> This article introduces us to the five top military jet fighters in service today, the price we pay for them, and the future of jet fighting aviation. Only fighter jets that made it into active duty were considered


This statement doesn't seem right...
"In service today" and "Only fighter jets that made it into active duty were considered" messes up 2 of the planes already.  The F-14 was retired and the F-35 isn't in active duty.  Therefore, only 3 of the jets actually qualify.

OK, to get it back up to 5, they need to add the AV8B (Harrier) and the F-117 (since they're the only 2 fighters left and the Harrier barely qualifies based on its true role in the USMC).  

Considering the F-117 and F-15 are being replaced by the F-22, this list is truly very short since there really isn't any more than 5 "Top Active United States Military Fighter Jets".


----------



## ghautz

Interesting.  I was involved in the design of the Air Data Computers for the first F-15, F16 and F18 models.  Saw the first take off for the F15 (aboard a cargo plane because it was not allowed to fly out of St. Louis for the first test flight).


----------



## Deadly Sushi

OPPPPPS! Here are the other two:
*History*

In an evolutionary process that originated with the Hawker Typhoon, the Hawker Sea Fury prototype flew for the first time on 21 February 1945. This machine was fitted with a Bristol Centaurus XII engine, a four blade propeller, an arresting hook and although the machine was destined for carrier operations, interestingly enough it was not fitted with folding wings. The second prototype flew on 12 October 1945 with a 2,550 hp Centaurus XV fitted to new shock mountings, a distinctive five blade Rotol propeller, an arresting hook and wings that were folded by hydraulic power. 
Designated F (for "Fighter") Mark X, the first production Sea Fury flew on 7 September 1946 and these incorporated some minor changes such as a longer arresting hook. 

Fifty Sea Fury F.Xs were constructed and the type entered service with the Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm (FAA) service in August 1947. Following its ancestral lineage, the Sea Fury F.X retained the standard brace of four 20 mm. cannon armament but had no provisions for external stores. As the future for piston engine fighters in the air superiority role was becoming increasingly dim, the design was modified 
to accommodate external stores such as two 450 kg. (1,000 lb.) bombs or twelve 127 mm. (5 in.) rockets, as 
well as rocket?assisted takeoff boosters. The result was the Sea Fury Mark XI, later redesignated the FB.11. This variant proved to be an outstanding success, providing the FAA with a tough attack aircraft with light and responsive controls. A total of 615 FB.11s were built, more than any other Hawker fighter in peacetime and in a time when piston aircraft were on the decline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






Participating in the Korean conflict, the Sea Fury proved to be a capable fighter and indeed, a weapons delivery platform. Operating from the decks of the Royal Navy carriers HMS GLORY, OCEAN and THESEUS and the Royal Australian Navy carrier HMAS SYDNEY, the Sea Furies carried out interceptions and air strikes. The type was also credited with shooting down two MiG?15 jet fighters, though several Sea Furies were lost to enemy fighters in return. By the time production ceased, 770 (some licence built) had been constructed, marking the end of quantity piston-engined fighter construction in the UK.
The Royal Australian Navy operated 101 Sea Furies from 1949 through to 1963 when they were withdrawn from service. Many Sea Furies still survive and alongside the P-51 Mustang, they have become a preferred mount for air racing. The 1999 Reno Air Racing event in Nevada featured eight Sea Fury contenders. The Centaurus sleeve-valve powerplant is seen to be a problem by the air racing fraternity and this is highlighted by the conversions to alternate powerplants. Seven of the eight Sea Furies were powered by a Wright R?3350 radial engines driving a four?blade propeller, and the other was powered by a Pratt & Whitney R?4360. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Technical Data

CONSTRUCTION : ALL METAL SEMI MONOCOQUE STRUCTURE 
POWERPLANT : ONE x BRISTOL CENTAURUS TWIN-ROW 18 CYLINDER SLEEVE-VALVE AIR- COOLED RADIAL ENGINE RATED AT 2,470 hp 
WING SPAN : 11.7 m. (38 ft. 5 in.) 
LENGTH : 10.6 m. (34 ft. 8 in.) 
HEIGHT : 4.84 m. (15 ft. 10 in.) 
WEIGHT (EMPTY) : 4,190 kg. (9,240 lb.) 
WEIGHT (ALL UP WEIGHT) : 6,645 kg. (14,650 lb.) 
RANGE : 1,125 klm. (700 ml.) 
SPEED (MAX) : 740 kph. (460 mph.) 
CEILING (MAX) : 10,910 m. (35,800 ft.) 
ARMAMENT (DEFENSIVE) : FOUR x 20 mm. BRITISH HISPANO Mk. 5 CANNON. 
ARMAMENT (OFFENSIVE) : TWO x 500 lb. or 1,000 lb. BOMBS. 12 x 7.62 cm. or 12 x 12.7 cm. ROCKETS. 
FOUR x 82 kg. ROCKETS 


*ANNNNNNND..........*


*New Web Page*


 Printable Version



*Mig Alley*

The Mig aircraft was the first Supersonic aircraft produced in 1948. When it flew onto the scen it took the Western World by surprise with its speed and agility. It was a favourite aircraft of the Eastern Bloc countries as well as China. It performed to a high standard in the Korean war. The Mig was far superiour to the F 86 Sabra built by the USA but the pilots from America were better trained and skilled then their counter parts for China and North Korea.*Technical Details*

Function: fighter 
Year: 1948 
Crew: 1 
Engines: 1 * 2700 kg Klimov VK-1 
Wing Span: 10.08 m 
Length: 10.86 m 
Height: 3.70 m 
Wing Area: 20.60 m2 
Empty Weight: 3681 kg 
Max.Weight: 6045 kg 
Speed: 1075 km/h 
Ceiling: 15500 m 
Range: 1860 km 
Armament: 1*g37 mm 2*g23 mm 500 kg 




ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

